# 6D mark ii?



## BQ22 (Dec 26, 2016)

So I'll be in the market for a new camera in the next 6-8 months. I'm curious if anyone thinks canon will release an upgraded version of the 6d. I read on the interwebs and I see yes, and I see no. If not, would you recommend the 6d or the 80d? I'm just starting out so I'm using a 30d. So I'm aware these will be a nice upgrade. Video for me isn't all that important, it's nice to have the option but I'm no vlogger. Is the 6d to far along in it production to consider? Is the 80d better in your opinion? I only have on EF-S lens, the 24mm, so going to FF really isn't that big of a deal. Anyone have thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 26, 2016)

Buying a BRAND-NEW, just-released camera gives you the longest lifespan at the then-current state of the art. The 6D is a bit "old" as d-slrs in that enthusiast class go. So, yes, they very likely DO have an update/refresh/upgraded model in the works--but when will that hit the streets, and what will it be?

Buying a clean, used camera keeps the price low. Buying say a Canon 6D, used, three months or so after the 6D mark II is out, prices might be even lower!

80D? SURE! The 30D, I am familiar with it...even a 70D would be a nice update to the 30D. Som lemme see D30, 10D,20D,30D,40D,50D,60D,70D,80D: as I recall those are the first to-latest Canon semi-pro bodies, in that basic series. The 60,70,and 80 models are somewhat different than the earlier ones.

Thoughts? I prefer the 24x36 sensor for people work AND for what it makes the lenses function as. Take a 70-200 f/4 on a 5D or 6D: great lens, even indoors, at a wedding. On 1/6x...it's too danged long in half the indoor settings. 85mm on FF? Bride and groom, standing, from 20.0 feet (8.42 foot tall image area). On Canon 1.6x, same 85mm lens, you must move back to 35.5 feet to take the same image area...not really practical indoors.

 Some people who shoot a lot of longer-range, tele work prefer the 1.6x sensor size.


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 28, 2016)

BQ22 said:


> So I'll be in the market for a new camera in the next 6-8 months. I'm curious if anyone thinks canon will release an upgraded version of the 6d. I read on the interwebs and I see yes, and I see no. If not, would you recommend the 6d or the 80d? I'm just starting out so I'm using a 30d. So I'm aware these will be a nice upgrade. Video for me isn't all that important, it's nice to have the option but I'm no vlogger. Is the 6d to far along in it production to consider? Is the 80d better in your opinion? I only have on EF-S lens, the 24mm, so going to FF really isn't that big of a deal. Anyone have thoughts or opinions?



eventually there will be a 6D2 but it will probably cost more than the 80D which is a good upgrade


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 28, 2016)

I went from a 20D to a 70D and was very happy with the improvements.  If you don't think you'll want to go FF in the next year or two I'd go with the 80D.  If you think you may want to go FF and are willing to spend the extra $ I would wait and see what is announced in the next few months.  Yes, you can choose to sell the 80D if you get it now and decide to go FF in a year but you probably won't get anywhere near what you paid for it.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 23, 2017)

A refurbished 6D direct from Canon would be my choice.  FF and very very good low light capabilities.  Lighter weight than most DSLR's.  Image Q rght up there with the 5Dmkiii.  Have one we have used it heavily the past 1 1/2 yrs.  Would buy again.

As for there being a 6Dmkii?  I really doubt it.   The 6D took a lot of buyers away from the 5Dmk3.   Much greater profit margin with the 5D's for Canon.


----------

